# Jeep w/coil springs ok for plow?



## BIG M

Can I install a plow on a 99 jeep wrangler Sport with coil springs?
Or do you only use jeeps with leaf springs in the front for plowing?


----------



## basher

Install them all the time. Good vehicle for driveways.


----------



## jcesar

Absolutely.
There are many products available, if you need to beef up the front coils. 
Good Luck


----------



## polplow

yes, I have a 2000 sport with a 6.5 meyer on it


----------



## Donny O.

I have a fully loaded 98 with a 2.5" lift even and put a western suburbanite on it and didn't even have to beef up the front. works great!!


----------



## JeepPlow18

Big M, Springs are fine but the front could sag a lot. A very easy way to fix this is with Timbren products $160 plus shipping for my 89' Cherokee. Even if the front is not sagging that much this product will help the vehicle now for future problems with front end sag.:salute:


----------



## Scrambler22

I got a 7' Western on my 2000 Wrangler with a 4" lift.Had to modified the bladeside mount for lift. I have air bags but never even put them in the coils. Been on it now for 3 yrs without a problem.


----------



## Luppy

97 TJ with airlift air bags in the coils.
I had the Timbrens and they did what
they are supposed to but the ride was
way too harsh so I yanked em and
went with the airlift airbags. 
Nice ride and supports the plow perfectly.


----------



## whiteowl

*whiteowl*



BIG M said:


> Can I install a plow on a 99 jeep wrangler Sport with coil springs?
> Or do you only use jeeps with leaf springs in the front for plowing?


I have been using a winter-wolf on my 2001 Wrangler (coil springs) for 4 years with no problem. The fact that the whole plow rig is only around 300 lbs helps a lot. But, I don't do commercial, just my long, extra wide driveway plus a few neighbors when the snow gets really bad and they start to wine with that heavy shovel in their hand. (Plus, they know I will work for beer)


----------



## JeepTJ

whiteowl said:


> ...(Plus, they know I will work for beer)


 Let me get this straight: you live in Milwaukee and you have to WORK for beer!!!!! 

Fran


----------



## deh8255

*Jeeps with coil springs*

I have a 2003 Rubicon and plow commercially. I use a Western Suburbanite 7'4" and installed Airlifts on the front for the plow, and a set on the rear to assist when I haul a load such as 16 bags of mulch or a load of full grown adults. For the plow, I put 40 psi air in the front. Works beautiful, doesn't drop even a half inch. I plowed for a while without, but I have to tell you, the front dropped within a 1/4" - 1/2" of the bumpstops. Too close when just sitting still. Some folks say you cant plow with a Jeep, they also say the plow I use is junk, but I am here to tell you they both both work just great. On another note, I dont burn any more gas plowing than I do driving. No regrets here!


----------



## Donny O.

deh8255 said:


> Some folks say you cant plow with a Jeep, they also say the plow I use is junk, but I am here to tell you they both both work just great. On another note, I dont burn any more gas plowing than I do driving. No regrets here!


I agree....my jeep/suburbanite worked great for plowing. I didn't have the front end drop you had though mine might have dropped 1.5" at the most, but I also had rancho springs that were stiffer than stock. unfortunatly I sold my jeep a few days ago and too partial trade on a 92 f150 with a snowway plow....coil springs and it has airbags and needs them. this plow is much heavier. gonna miss that jeep though....easy to get into tight spots and turn around....this extended cab long box might be a PITA.


----------

